# Filme wie Nächster Halt: Fruitvale Station kennt ihr so Ähnliche Drama Filme? Traurig?



## xhitcher1 (1. Oktober 2014)

*Filme wie Nächster Halt: Fruitvale Station kennt ihr so Ähnliche Drama Filme? Traurig?*

Hallo ich habe soeben den Film Nächster Halt: Fruitvale Station angesehen und wollte euch mal Fragen ob Ihr so Ähnliche Filme kennt die Ähnlich aufgebaut sind, ev auch auf einer Wahren Begebenheit beruhen und einen zu Tränen rühren oder zum Nachdenken anregen?


----------



## shinobi2611 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Filme wie Nächster Halt: Fruitvale Station kennt ihr so Ähnliche Drama Filme? Traurig?*

Kann dir Snitch oder Auge um Auge empfehlen.... sind 2 sehr gute Filme und zumindest ersterer beruht auf einer wahren Begebenheit... sollte ich mehr haben schreib ich erneut


----------



## xhitcher1 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Filme wie Nächster Halt: Fruitvale Station kennt ihr so Ähnliche Drama Filme? Traurig?*



shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Kann dir Snitch oder Auge um Auge empfehlen.... sind 2 sehr gute Filme und zumindest ersterer beruht auf einer wahren Begebenheit... sollte ich mehr haben schreib ich erneut


 
Sehr gerne nur her damit


----------

